# taking a mixed birth (UK/CN) out of China for vacation in the UK the UK



## chengdudad (Nov 29, 2011)

we're a mixed - brit/chinese -cpl who had our first kid 4 months ago. We intend to start visiting the UK next year - but because the Chinese don't recognize dual nationality and the recent news on complicated and seemingly changing rules on obtaining a child's exit/entry permits, are now considering what to do with our child's traveling documents.
In the perfect world we'd best like to get our kid a UK passport as soon as possible - but with all the uncertainties over the exit/entry red tape - now think that any passport applications would be best made some years in the future.
Because we have a business here in China - and will be living here for quite a few years to come, my idea is to initially get our child placed on my wife's hukou (or however that works) - and travel with him and my wife back to UK with them on Chinese passports and UK tourist visas.

Do any of you have experience over this situation - and do you think that delaying the application for our child's brit passport, in our current attempt to steer through the current red-tape has any big drawbacks??????


----------



## MrChris (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Chengdudad,

My Chinese wife is currently 2 months pregnant and I am trying to find information on how to register the child as British when its bourn. I notised your thread and did not see any reply's. Did you get a good answer to your question? it seems the only thread on this forum that resembles my dilema.
I assume you registered your baby as a Chinese (in fact the government seem to insist on that), did you look at registering the baby as British?
I have had a very quick chat with the UK consulate in Beijing and they said to register the child as British, I have to travel to Hong Kong or Maccau and register there as it is impossable in Mainland China. 

Any advice would be very appreciated

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## muppetmoo (Jul 24, 2012)

chengdudad said:


> we're a mixed - brit/chinese -cpl who had our first kid 4 months ago. We intend to start visiting the UK next year - but because the Chinese don't recognize dual nationality and the recent news on complicated and seemingly changing rules on obtaining a child's exit/entry permits, are now considering what to do with our child's traveling documents.
> In the perfect world we'd best like to get our kid a UK passport as soon as possible - but with all the uncertainties over the exit/entry red tape - now think that any passport applications would be best made some years in the future.
> Because we have a business here in China - and will be living here for quite a few years to come, my idea is to initially get our child placed on my wife's hukou (or however that works) - and travel with him and my wife back to UK with them on Chinese passports and UK tourist visas.
> 
> Do any of you have experience over this situation - and do you think that delaying the application for our child's brit passport, in our current attempt to steer through the current red-tape has any big drawbacks??????


I just left these instructions on another thread for aiming slightly different but I believe it will also help you.

Ok so I can't leave the link as I'm a newbie so here is how to find it instead.

Go onto the uk embassy in china website
Click the 1st link "help for British nationals"
On the left hand side click the 2nd link "living in china"
Click on the 4th link down "having a baby in china"

I hope it answers some of your questions.


----------

